# Festool Sanders Advice



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

I need some advice from guys that have been using theses sanders and which ones they like the most ?.I would like to get 2 sander possibly 3 depending on the budget but two should be enough for now. I’m not sure which ones to get ?? Most of my work is residential , lots of small to medium and large spackling and btw I hate to dust and constantly vacuuming , here and there I get about 6 to 8 kitchen cabinets josbs a year and quite few exterior jobs that involve sending especially older windows Thank you


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I only do interior work and got myself the Midi extractor and the DTS 400 (triangular head) sander. I have been very happy with both and so far the 400 has been the only unit I felt I needed (great for getting into corners of window casings). But I easily could have talked myself into getting more. It really depends on what you plan to use it for.

Note - there have been several past threads about Festool on PT but since our search engine sucks, go on Google and enter in Festool and look for articles that have a link to Paint Talk.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Best bet is the RTS from festool, the small rectangle one. And if you do cabinets get the Surfprep 3x4. You will want to invest in sandpaper and pads just like festool, but this will hook up to the festool vac.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well it looks like you're about to get three different answers and I think the reason is location.

If you live in an area with smooth walls your first sander should definitely be an ets 125, I've found 120 granat paper to be the best for it. Sounds too rough I know but I promise it's not. I can sand drywall patches directly over my head and not have a spec of dust fall on me, it's a game changer. Be sure to market it to your customers, I've gotten a lot of jobs over other cheaper painters because I was able to sell the dustless sanding. 

For cabinets and trim you can go with a DTS or RTS. Personally I have a DTS and love it, get a box of both 220 and 320 granat paper and you'll be set.

For exterior an RO-90 is a great one to start with because you can switch from the smaller round head to a delta head (triangle) plus you can get a delta head extender for those hard to reach areas. For larger surfaces you can use your ets 125 but you can't get too aggressive with it. If you need more power to rip off coatings or do real heavy duty sanding I'd get the RO-125.

I started with both the ETS and DTS and didn't need anything more for years until I came across an exterior that needed some aggressive sanding which is when I got the RO-90. I rarely use it these days but it's nice to have when the situation calls for it.

As far as duat extractors go I'd really recommend getting the midi. I made the mistake of starting with the CT 26 which I've found to be too cumbersome especially in occupied interiors. After six years I finally replaced it with the midi in the field and now keep the CT 26 in the shop. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Well it looks like you're about to get three different answers and I think the reason is location.
> 
> If you live in an area with smooth walls your first sander should definitely be an ets 125, I've found 120 granat paper to be the best for it. Sounds too rough I know but I promise it's not. I can sand drywall patches directly over my head and not have a spec of dust fall on me, it's a game changer. Be sure to market it to your customers, I've gotten a lot of jobs over other cheaper painters because I was able to sell the dustless sanding.
> 
> ...


Yeah, need drives what unit is best to begin with. One of the pluses of Festool is that they have a big range of sanding units so when a specific need arises you can decide whether to pull the trigger or not. One good sized job could justify a purchase IMO.

As for the extractors, a painter buddy of mine initially went with a mini and felt it was way too small. He too got the midi and was much happier with it. I believe he eventually added a CT 26 unit to his line up of shop tools.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Well it looks like you're about to get three different answers and I think the reason is location.
> 
> If you live in an area with smooth walls your first sander should definitely be an ets 125, I've found 120 granat paper to be the best for it. Sounds too rough I know but I promise it's not. I can sand drywall patches directly over my head and not have a spec of dust fall on me, it's a game changer. Be sure to market it to your customers, I've gotten a lot of jobs over other cheaper painters because I was able to sell the dustless sanding.
> 
> ...


This is my exact advise also. I too stared with the CT26 and it’s just too big for my average job. Larger unoccupied jobs it’s perfect, and exteriors where I’m sanding a bunch. Get the midi, the ets 125 and the delta head random orbits. That’s a good start and you can expand from there.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Rbriggs82 said:


> . I can sand drywall patches directly over my head and not have a spec of dust fall on me, it's a game changer.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


i think that just sold me, unreal. i do lots of interior repaints i wonder if the planex drywall sander would be overkill, i like to give the walls a good scratch but im not into the elbow grease anymore. can the 125 buzz walls or is a bigger unit needed


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

First time I used my Festool to sand some interior window casings, there was a black lacquered grand piano at the other end of the room. When I was done sanding, there wasn't a speck of dust on that thing. I knew then that the Festool unit was worth what I had paid for it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Vylum said:


> i think that just sold me, unreal. i do lots of interior repaints i wonder if the planex drywall sander would be overkill, i like to give the walls a good scratch but im not into the elbow grease anymore. can the 125 buzz walls or is a bigger unit needed


I have a planex and if you want to give the walls a full sanding that would be the ticket. It's difficult to use in tight spaces because you need enough room to stand back, empty rooms work best when using a planex, I don't use it all too often. I've sanded entire rooms with the ets and it's time consuming. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Well seems like Midi and RTS 400 with 125 plus delta head will cover all my needs for now lol than we go bigger , which 125 do you guys recommend ??and thank you for intense replay about the product. Time to crack that piggy bank lol


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

tomaszg said:


> Well seems like Midi and RTS 400 with 125 plus delta head will cover all my needs for now lol than we go bigger , which 125 do you guys recommend ??and thank you for intense replay about the product. Time to crack that piggy bank lol


I'd skip the RTS and go for the DTS, they're the same exact sanders rts being rectangular and the DTS a delta head which I think is more versatile.

What use for the 125? For interior you'd want an ets125. For exterior a RO125 but you can't swap out to a delta head on it, only the RO90 has the ability to go from round to delta. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Well than decide to go for DTS 400 REQ and ETS125 REQ paired with midi than next year RO90 and that should be more than enough , maybe some attachments and pads would be nice to have not sure which pad grit to get besides 120?


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Well it looks like you're about to get three different answers and I think the reason is location.
> 
> If you live in an area with smooth walls your first sander should definitely be an ets 125, I've found 120 granat paper to be the best for it. Sounds too rough I know but I promise it's not. I can sand drywall patches directly over my head and not have a spec of dust fall on me, it's a game changer. Be sure to market it to your customers, I've gotten a lot of jobs over other cheaper painters because I was able to sell the dustless sanding.
> 
> ...


thx brigs for the advice and seems like DTS and est 125 with midi will be coming soon and but away what other pads besides 120g you recommend to buy ? And both of them I’m assuming are REQ versions ?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have grits ranging from 80 up to 320. You can buy smaller amounts of paper to get an idea of what you may need or prefer. But once you do, buy your paper in the boxed amounts. Much cheaper per piece.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Its another cost, but the systainers made for the correct sandpaper type are awesome. I have the midi, I run the RTS with 80-220


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

And if going cordless with one sander which one ? Thinking that 125 would be better cordless any input on that ?


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Its another cost, but the systainers made for the correct sandpaper type are awesome. I have the midi, I run the RTS with 80-220


That systeiner does look very handy


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

The ETS EC 125/3 EQ is a better sander than the ETS 125 req. Lower height and stable, 3mm stroke compared to 2 mm on the regular ets.


I have the RO150 req, ets 125 req, ets ec 125/3 eq, dts400 req, rts400 eq, ls130.


The dts400 is rad. The ro150 isca beast


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

tomaszg said:


> And if going cordless with one sander which one ? Thinking that 125 would be better cordless any input on that ?


I've never tinkered with any cordless options. Dust extraction is why festool is worth the price of admission, going cordless takes that benefit out of the equation so I don't really see the point. If you don't get the hose sleeve like shown in Schmidts picture be sure to zip tie the power cord to the hose. Zip ties make the whole operation easier to manage. 

As for papers do like RH said buy smaller amounts of different grits. I have a whole range of different grits for each sander but can tell you from experience the 120 on the ets and both 220 and 320 on the DTS are my daily drivers.

I was referring to the req sanders but the ETS EC 125/3 EQ looks interesting. I haven't tried it yet so I'm not sure if it's worth the additional cost. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

ridesarize said:


> The ETS EC 125/3 EQ is a better sander than the ETS 125 req. Lower height and stable, 3mm stroke compared to 2 mm on the regular ets.
> 
> 
> I have the RO150 req, ets 125 req, ets ec 125/3 eq, dts400 req, rts400 eq, ls130.
> ...


 thx for input but what is rad and isca ??


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I’ve pretty much accumulated the entire range of Festool sanders over the years, even having a couple of the earlier discontinued models. The two that see the most regular day-in/day-out use are the RO 150 and the RTS 400 REQ. If I had to choose only 2, those would be it. 

I rarely hear mention of the RS2E pictured. The thing is an absolute beast when bench pepping wider flat stock trim, t&g material, sheet goods, and panel glue-ups. It’s terrific for leveling high build primers and sealers, as well as inter-coat sanding of finishes. I’ll often use it for between coat sanding of hardwood flooring in lieu of a buffer , even though tough on the knees vs standing when using a buffer. I also made an interface pad for it which I find comes in handy. 

I’ve also modified an RTS 400 where I’ve installed a hard plate less any type of soft pad which accepts standard Festool abrasives. My biggest gripe with Festool sanders are the soft fixed pads that all the orbitals and r/o’s come equipped with. They have a tendency to round edges and flare up inside corners. I wish Festool would address this concern by manufacturing a harder optional fixed pad for their sanders. I’ve also had cabinet makers express concerns about the rounding and flaring and was introduced to the modification by a master woodworker when finishing some cabinets he built.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

tomaszg said:


> thx for input but what is rad and isca ??


Rad is radical. Isca was a typo


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Isca = Is a


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

tomaszg said:


> And if going cordless with one sander which one ? Thinking that 125 would be better cordless any input on that ?


The cordless is convenient on exteriors where your up high on a ladder, or on something real small where you don’t want to spend the time setting everything up. Dust extraction is very poor with the little bag it comes with. You CAN attach a extractor hose to it though. IMHO it’s more of a convenience tool and not really suited to everyday use.


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Well thank you everyone for some great info and feedback, after doing some research I decided to go with midi, Dts 400 and Ets EC125/3 and some pads and another wheel for 125 I guess the blue one and that would be more than enough for now than later on next year I will probably add RO90 th thank you


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Well I also got RO90 for some striping and exterior work


----------



## vwbowman (May 15, 2017)

Something to keep in mind, Festool truly stands behind their products. If you have a tool in mind, check with your local dealer to see if they have a demo unit - try it for a day! If they do not, the Festool Rep that covers your area has all the tools available to him and will even visit you on the job-site with the ones that you are interested in. If for some reason, the first two attempts do not work, if you purchase a tool and it does not work for you, Festool has a 30 Day No Questions return policy. If you return an item, it does not cost the dealer anything, Festool pays shipping, the bottom line is that Festool wants you to have the best tool possible and not one that doesn't get used. (I learned all that stuff during the training session!) 

I have seen a few comments on the Planex system in this thread, for areas that are more confined the original Planex can be made smaller than the EASY version. It also works great for sanding between coats on epoxy floors...


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

2sand.com has a lot of paper to fit the orbital sanders much cheaper than Festool.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Small sidenote: Rockwell's universal hose kit lets you use the vac on many/most of your non-Festool gear. I especially like it for my saws.

https://www.rockler.com/dust-right-flexiport-power-tool-hose-kit-3-to-12-expandable


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Another side note, check out the interface pads for the dts400. they are 1/16 - 1/8th inch thick foam pads, available in a 2 pack and give a little cushion to the sanding pad.


----------



## vwbowman (May 15, 2017)

canopainting said:


> 2sand.com has a lot of paper to fit the orbital sanders much cheaper than Festool.


Festool Granat sandpaper is a combination of Aluminum Oxide and Ceramic Grit. They also have a proprietary high tech coating, making the paper resistant to clogging and smearing, which means longer lasting abrasives and less rework.

Purchased in their largest boxes available will also get you the best price. Head to head comparisons, the only other paper that lasts as long is Mirka products. It also is important to realize how much faster good sandpaper works, so then it becomes a time saver as well. Just like cheap paint, it will cost you more in the longrun!


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

vwbowman said:


> Festool Granat sandpaper is a combination of Aluminum Oxide and Ceramic Grit. They also have a proprietary high tech coating, making the paper resistant to clogging and smearing, which means longer lasting abrasives and less rework.
> 
> Purchased in their largest boxes available will also get you the best price. Head to head comparisons, the only other paper that lasts as long is Mirka products. It also is important to realize how much faster good sandpaper works, so then it becomes a time saver as well. Just like cheap paint, it will cost you more in the longrun!


So Mirka pads will work with festoon ?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

tomaszg said:


> So Mirka pads will work with festoon ?


They do, I've been using Mirka abranet on my ets for the last month or so and prefer it over the festool granat. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Rbriggs82 said:


> They do, I've been using Mirka abranet on my ets for the last month or so and prefer it over the festool granat.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Good to know will try them for sure where do you buy them , also has any one used Granet Net pads ???


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You know, when I bought my Festool, I figured that I would just sell it when I retired from painting. Now, after about 4 years of owning and using it, don’t think I will. I love that thing.


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Quick question is there a way to use 6inch wheel on ETS 125/3 , I thought I was reading somewhere that it could be done but not sure???


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

RH said:


> You know, when I bought my Festool, I figured that I would just sell it when I retired from painting. Now, after about 4 years of owning and using it, don’t think I will. I love that thing.


Well got mine today and used RO90 omg what little beast , removed few layers of paint from old desk and it was a breeze using only 120g that’s all I had more coming, afterwards I finished with eta125 and 180g and all I have to say is woooww . The only thing I noticed when running my hand over the surface I felt few smaller bumps why not sure any input on the bumps ???


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what happened with the bumps, could have been caused with the RO-90 because it's so aggressive and didn't get sanded out enough with the 125. When you use the DTS, if it starts chattering reduce the suction half or even lower until it stops. You probably won't have that problem with the other two sanders the DTS is more prone to it. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm not sure what happened with the bumps, could have been caused with the RO-90 because it's so aggressive and didn't get sanded out enough with the 125. When you use the DTS, if it starts chattering reduce the suction half or even lower until it stops. You probably won't have that problem with the other two sanders the DTS is more prone to it.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Thank you will try DTS today


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

tomaszg said:


> Quick question is there a way to use 6inch wheel on ETS 125/3 , I thought I was reading somewhere that it could be done but not sure???


So is it possible to use 6inch disk with it ??


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

tomaszg said:


> So is it possible to use 6inch disk with it ??


It's possible I suppose, never gave it a try.


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Rbriggs82 said:


> It's possible I suppose, never gave it a try.


Hey Rbriggs what do you use to strip the paint from smaller grooves where only a flap wheel can get or something like Naylox ?? Any advice?


----------



## ApexDesign (Sep 25, 2020)

Redux said:


> I rarely hear mention of the RS2E pictured. The thing is an absolute beast when bench pepping wider flat stock trim, t&g material, sheet goods, and panel glue-ups. It’s terrific for leveling high build primers and sealers, as well as inter-coat sanding of finishes. I’ll often use it for between coat sanding of hardwood flooring in lieu of a buffer , even though tough on the knees vs standing when using a buffer. I also made an interface pad for it which I find comes in handy.



Damn shame Festool discontinued that model and don't offer a replacement.


----------

